
I visualized how much it cost me to commute without owning a car in 2019 - outerouterspace
http://outer-outer.space/cost-of-commuting-2019/
======
outerouterspace
I figured out how much I spent last year commuting without owning a car, and
then visualized it as an interactive infographic. This data includes my 2019
e-scooter rides, e-bike rides, ride shares, public transit rides and the costs
of purchasing and maintaining a used Xiaomi M365 scooter. It doesn’t include
any plane or train rides I purchased in 2019.

